# Lettering template



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey all, it's been a while since I've been in here! I want to buy a nice lettering template for routing a few signs, but I am not at all impressed with what I'm seeing out there. Any suggestions from you that actually have and use them? I'd like a quality, easy to use set. All I see are Rockler and Milescraft. Am I missing something?

TIA,
Jack!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

No you're not. You won't be satisfied with them because of their limitations. Search this site on freehand sign making. Several tips, how to's etc. You will be a lot happier in the long run.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Jack - how are your Free-Hand skills ?
I started out with plastic templates but all the while trying to improve my freehand skills to make my signs "different".
what kind of signs are you wanting to make ? any photos of past projects ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jack, long time no see....

I have the Milescraft set, but don't use them all that much.

If you have some time, check out these guys...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Jack Wilson said:


> Hey all, it's been a while since I've been in here! I want to buy a nice lettering template for routing a few signs, but I am not at all impressed with what I'm seeing out there. Any suggestions from you that actually have and use them? I'd like a quality, easy to use set. All I see are Rockler and Milescraft. Am I missing something?
> 
> TIA,
> Jack!


I'd like to have few option template sets myself..

I was always too cheap when I was younger. Back then they were sitting on the shelves for sale..


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

John Smith_ said:


> Jack - how are your Free-Hand skills ?
> I started out with plastic templates but all the while trying to improve my freehand skills to make my signs "different".
> what kind of signs are you wanting to make ? any photos of past projects ?


0 past projects sir, well, one, 30 years ago, (man time flies). Anyway, I want to make like 20 signs for rails on some land.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I see - rails or trails ?
with a little practice, your free-hand skills will get you to where you would be satisfied with the results.
if it is trails, they should be sort of "rustic" (in my mind).
just print out the words on your home printer in the tile format, trim, glue together, spray glue the paper to the wood, and follow the lines. you can do it. practice practice practice.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

John Smith_ said:


> I see - rails or trails ?
> with a little practice, your free-hand skills will get you to where you would be satisfied with the results.
> if it is trails, they should be sort of "rustic" (in my mind).
> just print out the words on your home printer in the tile format, trim, glue together, spray glue the paper to the wood, and follow the lines. you can do it. practice practice practice.
> View attachment 400156


TRAILS. Sometimes my keyboard doesn't function and if I don't proof read, that's what happens.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I used a plunge router freehand for several uears. I created the layout in MS Office Publisher, 
printed it, taped it to the wood and used transfer paper to transfer the design onto the wood. The letters are not perfect like using a CNC, but I sold a lot of them. You have to get used to doing it freehand. In fact I still use my plunge router free hand once in a while.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

I too used to use a printer and print out on paper and use contact cement and then route or cut them out that way. I have many signs still today that I free handed that way. However today I would be a miss if I didn't point you to a CNC. Options are almost endless of the detail and variations that are available to the average person. 

I have made concrete forms for fire rings blocks and church scouting signs and remember sweating it out worrying if I wasn't paying attention I would blunder it. Ha. Most of them came out just fine. It's certainly possible and fun to do it via hand held. I have 4 plaques to make up this week for Christmas. Cedar carved with the boys names and a picture of a sailing boat are now possible in 20 minutes perfect every time unless I mess up. Still a challenge with a CNC. 

Enjoy! It's all good just go for it.


----------

